# Anybody taken Clomid and Metronidazole?



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,

Does anybody know whether it's OK to take Metronidazole tablets (an antibiotic to control BV) at the same time as Clomid? 

Thanks

Jo


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Jo cant help you hun but i would advise that the only person who can help with this is your con or GP whoever of the two prescribed you the drugs

better to be safe than sorry + as no one on here is qualified to give this kind of advice i would contact one of the above 

goodluck

xxx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

GP was a bit useless to be honest. She didn't even know what to give to control the BV . I think I knew more than her as I've already had two courses of the antibiotic from a clinic (but not at the same time as Clomid)

How are you feeling? 

Jo


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

im fine Jo 

maybe a chemist can help with your query  just before i started clomid i had to take anti'bs + asked the chemist if they were ok together, most chemists are pretty knowledgable if you cant get help from your GP, on the other hand the GP should not have prescribed you anything that will counteract 

xxx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

In case anybody needs to know the answer I rang the duty doctor (must remember her name!) who was much more helpful and she said it was OK to take both at the same time, but must not take Metronidazole tablets if any chance of being pregnant (as its my third dose I was surprised they had told me differently before). Anyway, no harm done!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Don't know about clomis and metronidazole but whatever you do don't drink alcohol with it- it is probably really the only AB that reacts to alcohol badly
L x


----------

